# Pain is back and it is worse



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I am having terrible pain again. I just had an upper endoscopy yesterday. And I got nothing for the pain either and no stomach medication either. What can I do? Write Back Soon, Leah


----------

